
FBI Releases Study of Pre-Attack Behaviors of Active Shooters – FBI - vezycash
https://www.fbi.gov/file-repository/pre-attack-behaviors-of-active-shooters-in-us-2000-2013.pdf/view
======
soared
Some interesting stats:

> In 2017 there were 30 active shooting in the US. Largest every during 1 year
> period. (Not sure what the definition is of active shooting)

> No demographic trends except for gender. Noteworthy absence of violent
> criminal history in overwhelming majority of adult shooters.

> 88% of shooters 17 and under "leaked" or revealed clues that they were going
> to cause harm. One shooter talked to a gas station clerk about "killing a
> family"

> 30% of shooters create a legacy token (manifesto, etc.)

> 35% owned a firearm that was purchased prior to planning the attach. 40%
> purchased a firearm legally and specifically for their shooting.

> 89% of shooters had concerning behavior noticed by others. Their percentages
> get weird and add to over 200% at this point, but it looks like the majority
> of these are reported to either non-law enforcement authority, family, or
> law enforcement.

The gist of the report is most shooters show a lot of concerning behavior and
can't effectively cope with it. Most people deal with stressors in a healthy
way, but shooters experience a lot of stressors and can't deal with them
effectively. Most have a primary grievance, or main thing that pissed them off
(mostly work or school). Mental health appears to play a smaller role than
you'd expect, the environment plays a huge role.

------
plg
But what’s the denominator

------
brentonator
Did anyone catch the horrid pie chart "Figure 10"?

[https://imgur.com/xmUrTbg](https://imgur.com/xmUrTbg)

Think about it, someone's job was to produce this report and they took clip
art of a pie chart and wrote text over it.

Good enough for government work I guess.

~~~
Latteland
are you kidding? maybe you aren't kidding.

~~~
brentonator
I wasn't kidding, and yes I mistakenly said pie chart instead of venn diagram.
Unfortunately, they are incredibly misrepresenting the percentages.

